# Motorcycle Carb/ITB manifold kit... Any Interest???



## RhodyVW (Mar 7, 2008)

I am having a local speed shop (MDR Performance) weld up my manifold for my bike carbs, and they are showing some interest in making some manifolds. These would be for running Motorcycle carbs or ITB's on 16v (and possibly 8v) engines.

MDR Performance specializes in Mitsubishi Evo's, but they also enjoy making custom parts for anything and everything. 

I will post some pics of my manifold when I get it back to help pursuade everyone.:thumb:


----------



## Opption (Jul 29, 2008)

where are you located? i'd be interested in something like this. post up some pics when you get the manifold.


----------



## RhodyVW (Mar 7, 2008)

I am in Houston, manifold should be done in a week or so. I will post up pics ASAP!:beer::beer:


----------



## lostjeekboy (Nov 26, 2005)

*im interested tooooo*

very interested


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

x2


----------



## nastymk1 (Sep 29, 2008)

would also be interested.:thumbup:


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

Considering the swap so I'd be interested.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## noface (Jan 5, 2006)

most def get the pics popping.....itbs


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Where were you a year ago  

One thing to be careful of is the spacing of the bike carbs- they are all different, and the stock boots for clampign the carbs to teh manifold is typically a very tough rubber that isn't so flexible- leaving not much room for tolerance. 

There is NO place to buy manifolds though, so that woudl be an excellent market to get their market into.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

very interested if you have a price for a 16v manifold for gsxr 750 itbs :thumbup:


----------



## Yorick (Oct 31, 2001)

Any updates on this? I'd be interested as well. 

-Ian


----------



## noopS (Jun 28, 2010)

very interested


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

in


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey, guys, just got my ABA flange from my machinist last week. It's an ABA/crossflow flange, machined out of 1/2" aluminum on a CNC mill. The program is saved and more can be produced easily. Ports are designed for bike carbs with no injector cutout, and are sized at 34mm to be easily opened up to match any runner size or ported cylinder head. Need to double check material pricing, but these will probably be available for $45-50. 



















And my setup mocked up, 2001 R1 carbs, runners made from sections of Porsche 928 intake manifold runners.










Once my manifold is completed, we're going to look at the possibility of machining full, billet aluminum manifolds. :thumbup:


----------



## skidmarkus (Sep 20, 2007)

any idea of a price for that exact setup minus the carbs?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

skidmarkus said:


> any idea of a price for that exact setup minus the carbs?


 Still working out the proper runner angle, and the materials I'm using for the runners are limited. (They're sections of Porsche 928 intake mani runners.)


----------

